# new decal pen



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Made this for a coworker. Still perfecting the decal process. 

The kit is a PSI Guardian. Hate it. Has anyone else had problems with this kit? I must've killed 4 blanks trying to do the cap. The tube was large and had a lot of flex in it. It gets turned down pretty thin so it became pretty fragile. More so than any pen I have turned so far. 

The wood is some of that stuff I had posted in classified.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope I have never turned that one but I know what your talking about. The Cambridge hybrid from Berea requires a 31/64 and a 33/64 drill bits. Very large difficult pen.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats pretty kool :yes:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

good grief, I can't let the woman see this. That is one of her favorite movies and she will make me make one and I don't have a lathe.... Or maybe I will let her see it and she will let me buy a lathe:shifty:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

very nice work by the way


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

What finish is it? Haw hard is it to get it evenly over the decal? A better question is can you feel the decal through the finish?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looks good. I like the embedded decal. Neat. :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

very nice, i have a bunch of the water slide decal paper that i got for putting decals on pen, but never actually tried it, well i did on a sample piece but not an actuall pen.. looks great..


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's a nice pen but I don't understand the process, and I'm ok with that.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

The finish is CA. No you can't feel the decal through. I found a company that sells sheets that go through your ink-jet printer to make water slide decals. The first one I did I was worried about feeling the decal so I turned it a little more shallow that I would normally and made up the difference in CA. I realized the decal is pretty thin and this is not necessary. They disappear under the finish pretty quickly. I do a couple more coats of CA than I normally do just for insurance. On this one my coworker provided the image and it wasn't as High-res as I would have liked but still came out ok I guess.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

As far as the process I'm not sure my way is the best but here's what I do:

Turn the blank as per normal. 2 coats of thin ca. (the decals won't stick well to the bare wood.) I put those coats on as smoothly as possible to give the decal a smooth surface to lay on. (LIGHTLY sand if necessary). Then I put the decal on the pen and make sure it is completly dry before continuing to finish in the normal manner. As I said before I just add a few more coats of CA to be sure that I don't hit the decal when finish sanding and polishing. Nothin to it.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

A very cool pen, love the color and the skull decal. Lucky coworker!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I have recieved a request for a decal pen and I will do a video either tonight or tomorrow on the process of applying a decal...


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Cool. I'd love to see someone else's technique. Do you do it differently?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

PSDkevin said:


> Cool. I'd love to see someone else's technique. Do you do it differently?


Probably not, layers of ca, light sand, then wet decal. Then several coats of ca and polish


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

My way failed, were did u get the paper?
U used waterslide decal paper for laser printer, and the image gets smeared when I put ca on


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I am out of town at the moment. I will look when I get home. I know that my decal paper requires you to spray the image with a couple of coats of krylon Chrystal clear. If i don't coat mine well it bleeds a little bit.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Meaning on the sheet not the pen. Although I bet that'd work. Hit the pen, where the image is with a real light coat of krylon. Then go to the CA. Just a guess I haven't done mine like that.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

PSDkevin said:


> I am out of town at the moment. I will look when I get home. I know that my decal paper requires you to spray the image with a couple of coats of krylon Chrystal clear. If i don't coat mine well it bleeds a little bit.


Thats kinda what i thougt was needed, thanks


----------

